# the one that got away..... (rabbit video)



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

if i get anymore near misses would u like me to post? or would you rather wait for the kill?

thanks -- gamekeeper john


----------



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting







Is that Your video glasses? I like watching hunting videos, and as You all know Hunting is not only killung







So i REALLY like to watch if you miss or hit - thanks John









My attempt with camera mounted to slingshot was failure. When I tried to shot the shock caused the camera to stop almoust destroying it! My camera is SONY LUMIX 7Mpx and record video widouth sound







. Well but that camera lived alot - for example rc airplane crash and falling from 50m







got it on YT even


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

GameKeeper said:


> Thanks for posting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that was the video glasses, they are o.k. if the rabbit stands out like in the vid above, but if its in grass its realy hard to see it lol







i'v got a few more frames to band up then i'm off out for a bit of hunting. maybe today will be the day i get a kill on tape lol


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

savage bud, hopefully next time







Looked like a fair distance away though.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

That's a far piece, what ammo were you using?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> That's a far piece, what ammo were you using?


12mm lead


----------

